# FLR (M) financial requirement help



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hello again,

It has come now to extend my wife's spouse visa and I am confused with the financial requirement.

Our current status;
Me and mrs both are employed and been with same company for years now. I have one job and just recently got a new contract with my change in title ith the same job, Mrs does 2 jobs (one 32 hrs contract and another casual with average of £1200 monthly before tax). I had some break with my job while I was involved in some small study but was still an employee in same company and earning some money. So to meet the criteria, we have two options either use all three jobs or use just her two jobs and we decided to go for all three jobs.

I need help with;

How can I show that she has 2 jobs?

7.3A-(ii) what is your/your sponsor's job title?
-Do I put both her job titles in that section seperated by "/" or just one title?
(basically how can i show her both jobs!)

7.3- Which category do i choose? (using 2 jobs from wife and 1 job from mine and combined) (does it still come under Cat A?)

it says," If you or your sponsor have had more than one job, you must provide the full details for each job held and the specified evidence for each job.", where do i provide this?

You and your sponsor’s total combined income from salaried employment?	£
--what do i enter? do i add up all 3 jobs or just 2?

I think it is getting more confusing so will stop here and add as each gets solved one at a time-ish.

any help will be greatly appreciate. thanks

Hi all,

I am applying for my Mrs spouse visa extension following her 33 months stay in the UK under spouse visa.

I need help with one question

Does everyone need to complete section 7B- Maintenance?

it states,"You only need to complete this section if:

(i)	You qualify for an exemption from meeting the income threshold element of the financial requirement.

(ii)	You were granted leave to enter or remain as a partner under Part 8 of the Immigration Rules following an application submitted before 9 July 2012, or if you are applying as the child of a person with limited leave as a partner of a settled person, and your parent was granted leave"

That has just confused me.

All help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

You can apply under Cat A. Explain in your covering letter that you're adding three jobs worth of monthly income to meet the financial requirement and give details about each job ( If one of you're jobs meets required income, then ignore the rest two jobs and stick to one- don't complicate it!). Give 6 months payslips for each jobs and corresponding bank statements.


No, Section 7B doesn't apply to you.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Okay so if I was to apply thru cat A, can I use two jobs same person?

I was on a £22000 contract but have some months with less income such as £158 pm because I was pursuing my studies. I have just signed a new contract of £27000 per year but this will only start showing from this months payslip that will be sent on the end of the month. My last 12 months will not be enough as some months were considerably low.

My Mrs on the other hand, works in 2 different jobs/companies and have been working for same companies for more than a year. She is contracted for 32 hrs in one job and casual in other job. Her total income when combined adds up to average of £2000+ per month.

So, from these stats what do you think I should do?

If applying through solely Mrs income, how do I/can I show her both jobs in the form?

Thanks again


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Anyone with any advices please!


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Anyone who can answer that question Please.

Although I am the sponsor with British passport, can we apply and meet the financial requirement using only my wife's jobs?
Reason is because if I use mine then I think it will. E much more confusing as my rates has just changed and that new contract payslips will come at the end of this month.

Thanks in advance for reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## VictoriaW (May 24, 2014)

yes if you meet the requirement with either one of your salaries there's no need to over complicate things and use both incomes. 
for example I'm the British sponsor for my husband but because I've been on maternity leave it was easier to just use his income


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

VictoriaW said:


> yes if you meet the requirement with either one of your salaries there's no need to over complicate things and use both incomes.
> for example I'm the British sponsor for my husband but because I've been on maternity leave it was easier to just use his income


Thankyou for the reply and i appreciate the help.

So, okay if we apply using her both jobs, where do i enter the details of her second job?

Her first job is 32 hours contract paid by the hour and sometimes she is required to put in more hours. Her second job is casual hours and has consistent hours of 25 or more. Basically, her hours in both jobs are variable. Total combined her income exceeds £18600.
Can we apply using Cat A?

this is how its filled so far because i am unsure if this is correct;

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7.3 From the list below, please indicate the financial source(s) and the amount of income you and/or your sponsor wish to rely on to meet the financial requirement.

*Income from salaried employment	X	complete section 7.3A
Current annual salary	£ 

Indicate which option you are relying on	category A X* or	category B 

Income from self employment complete section 7.3B 

Amount of income from this source	£ 

Indicate which option you are relying on category F or	category G
Income not from employment complete section 7.3C 

Amount of income from this source	£ 

Indicate which option you are relying on	category C 
Income from pension and permitted benefits complete section 7.3D

Amount of income from this source 
£ 

Indicate which option you are relying on	category E 
Total amount 
£ 

If the total income does not meet the financial requirement you must meet, you can expect your application to be refused, unless where applicable you have enough cash savings (category

D) to cover the difference on the basis set out at 7.3E below. Please note income from self-employment cannot be combined with savings to meet the financial requirement.

For each financial source you rely on to meet the financial requirement you should submit the relevant evidence as specified in the guidance notes with your application.

*7.3A Income from salaried employment

Only complete this section if you and/or your sponsor are working

only filling the wife's section

(i) Are you/your sponsor currently	YES	
employed? 

(ii) What is your/your sponsor’s job title?	CASHIER

(iii) Have you/your sponsor been in 
employment with the same employer	YES
and earning the amount specified in (xiv) 
below continuously for 6 months prior to 
the date of the application? (category A) 
(iv) If you answered no at (iii), have you/ 
your sponsor been in other employment 
in the 12 months prior to the date of	NO	n/a
this application other than your or their 
current employment? (category B) 
(v) What date did you/your sponsor 
commence your/their current 29/08/2016
employment?

(vi)	What type of employment is you/ your sponsor’s current employment?
(temporary employment permanent employment) Permanent Employment

(vii)	If you/your sponsor answered yes at (iv), what type of employment was your or your sponsor’s earlier employment? N/a


You	Your sponsor

(viii)	And, please provide the dates you or your sponsor commenced and
finished in that earlier employment in the 12 months prior to this application. N/A


(ix)	What is your or your sponsor’s National Insurance number? (both section filled with relevant NI number)

(x)	What is the name of your/your sponsor’s current employer? ZARA

(xi)	And, if either you/your sponsor answered ‘yes’ at (iv), what is the name of your or your sponsor’s earlier employer?
n/a

(xii)	Contact details of your/your sponsor’s current (and, if you or your sponsor answered ‘yes’ at (vi), earlier) employer / employment - address, phone number, email address
(Filled wife's section with relevant infos)

(xiii)	What was your/your sponsor’s job title with your or their earlier employer?
n/a

(xiv)	What is your/your sponsor’s annual income from your or their current employment before tax (£)?
£14643.00

(xv)	And, if you/your sponsor answered ‘yes’ at (iv), what was your or your sponsor’s total income from salaried employment before tax (£) in the 12 months prior to the date of this application?
n/a

If you or your sponsor have had more than one job, you must provide the full details for each job held and the specified evidence for each job.
(WHERE DO I ENTER THIS INFORMATION?)

You and your sponsor’s total combined income from salaried employment?
(WHAT DO I ENTER HERE? HER 1 JOBS SALARY OR HER BOTH JOBS ADDED?)

When combined does your annual income and your sponsor’s annual income from current employment meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet?

Yes	X	No

You or your sponsor must have been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the application and your combined total earnings must meet the specified amount at 7.3A (xiv) for this 6 month period. If not, does you and your sponsors income from salaried employment received in the 12 months prior to application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet?

Yes X	No
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, if it looks confusing. This was the best i could explain i guess. So that is how we have filled the application. 

So as you can see her first job alone is not enough so how do i go on about adding her second job and where do i do this?

please let me know if there is any mistakes or missed infos.

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Attach a separate sheet.

Put the total amount you are relying upon to meet tge requirement.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Attach a separate sheet.
> 
> Put the total amount you are relying upon to meet tge requirement.


Thanks for the reply.

So I will attach a separate sheet with her second job details and enter the total amount that she earns on average in the question.

I think I am still missing some papers. Below is my list of docs we are taking with us. We are thinking of using premium service as i do not want to see her thinking about it everyday and she already is starting to stress on it.

Everything below are photocopied and we have 2 folders, one with originals and one with copies;

Wife documents;
1. English language test certificate (B1 test)
2. All current and previous passports
3. 2 passport sized colour photos
4. 6 months payslips from both jobs (these are printed from emails as she gets them sent to her email)
5. Employment letter and Letter of contract from her both jobs

My documents;
1. 1 x passport sized colour photo
2. My British passport (I will also take with me my previous passport just in case if they need it)

Other documents;
1. Joint account 6 months statement from the bank
2. Our marriage certificate
3. 10 x photos of us together in the UK
4. Letter from the landlord (it is written in more like a consent format so i don't know if this is okay)

That is all. We also need 6 proof of address for each addresses we stayed in the last 2.5 years as i have seen others mention. What can be these? Is it 3 letters with names and address for each of us?

We have moved to 3 different places in last 2.5 years and one of the address was just temporary for like a month and half so we did not change our address. However, since I drive I had to change my driving licence address so they have the record of us living there. Apart from that we do not have any address proof for that address. So what are our options?

Please also can you please let us know what we are missing!

Thank you in advance and I appreciate all the help and support from this forum.

Regards to all


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what I am missing from the above list!

And also if the list is enough for the application.

Thanks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Page 65 of 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/579278/FLR_M_-12-2016.pdf

sets out the required correspondence you need to submit.

Are emailed payslips acceptable or have they been verified by the employer. 

Of course you also need printed receipts of payment for IHS and appointment if using the Premium Service and your application form.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi again,

As I have mentioned earlier that we are applying for my Wife's extension of spouse visa. We had to do it online because the premium service is already booked the whole month and no available space and we do not have time now.

Anyways, cutting the chase;

I am in this question where it is asking for the personal information.

It says,"Time lived in the UK"

Now, my wife lived in the UK before we were married as a student then after she finished her studies she left for back home. Until I married her and sponsored her to come back to the UK. So, do we answer this question adding up all the months and years she has been in the UK in total or do we just answer her stay in the UK after marriage?

While we were applying for her Entry clearance visa, we had mentioned she was here before as a student and the details are all there so am I right in saying I have to add all the years she was here altogether and not just the time after we got married?

thanks for the reply in advance

hope to get the reply asap since i am actually applying as I am typing this question

:help:


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

hello all this is urgent as I am in the middle of the application so please help me asap.

There is a question asking,"Would any of your other family members be affected if your application was refused?". This sounds tricky and would like to be advised on it.

Obviously i will be affected as if they send my wife back home. So what should be my answer?? Yes or No?


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

All done now and i am stuck in landlord letter. As we live in a privately rented property I do not know how do I go on about writing a letter.

This is what I have, please let me know if this will work;
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Landlord
first line of address
town/city
postcode
UK
Date: 25/07/2017

To,
UK Border Agency
Leave to Remain - FLR (M)
PO Box 495
Durham
DH99 1 WR


Re: Spouse of Mr XXX

Dear Sir/Madam,


I, Mr ABC, am the landlord of the property at (Property address) in which Mrs YYY and her husband Mr XXX are currently residing. This property has 3 bedrooms and all basic amenities comprising a kitchen and 2 bathrooms. Total resident is 4 people including them.

I would like to confirm that MrsYYY and her husband Mr XXX rent a private double bedroom in this property since February 2016 and I am happy for them to be accommodated in the property named above. I would also like to confirm the accommodation is suitable for a couple. 

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further question. 


Yours faithfully





Mr abc
Landlord of the Property


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

darshu said:


> All done now and i am stuck in landlord letter. As we live in a privately rented property I do not know how do I go on about writing a letter.
> 
> This is what I have, please let me know if this will work;
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Am I correct in addressing it to the UKBA??? and is the address to the UKBA correct?

Or should I just put down as;

To UK Border Agency Leave to Remain - FLR (M)

??

Please help someone!!!!!!!!!!


----------

